# '11 750 Brute



## Sanative

Getting along pretty good... updates

3" center snorks under way along with rad kit being made





















3" topper 








































Buddy of mines renegade 1000 about to be getting some snorkels


----------



## brutemike

Looking good so far bud.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep looks good. nice welds on that bracket too


----------



## Sanative

Thanks guys a friend of mines brother did the welds. These will probably be about the same height as my old ones and also have the rubber couplers. Ordered a switch last night for my fan switch and ODI rouge lock ons are on the way


----------



## dookie

Im doing snorks on my gade 1k. Let me tell it sucks.


----------



## Sanative

Got shroud cut out. Super tight fit....
Radiator kit isn't coming along too well. Waiting for kfx700 boot to come in. Trying to sell woodsman green plastics so I can get the lime ones on the way


----------



## Sanative

School makes it hard to work on it alot. But radiator kit is about done. Snorkels are in place, just need to be marked and glued. Lime green plastics are on the way and should pick some 28x11x14 OL2's and black HD's up soon too


----------



## brute12

I got a brand new set of 28 ol2s for sale but all skinnys tho...


----------



## Sanative

Lime green plastics.... Check
28x11 OL2's...... Check
Muzzy super pros..... Check
Radiator and snorkels complete.... Check


----------



## lilbigtonka

Pics.....NO check


----------



## duckincrazy92

lilbigtonka said:


> Pics.....NO check


:agreed::agreed:


----------



## brutemike

Heres a couple I have of his.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Those 28's are gonna look great


----------



## 2010Bruterider

With the front end all done and the back stockish, It looks like a butterfly, crawling out of its cocoon. lol
I love the team green. Those 28 OL2's look nasty on there. Great job so far. Keep up the good work. and don't be so stingy with the pics man! I like seeing other people spend money. haha


----------



## Sanative

Haha I'm messin with y'all. But really I'm just going to wait until tommorow.... Long story short somehow my exhaust didn't come with o2 bung plugs so they will be here tommorow. Once I get them in I will put all the plastics on, clean where it has been sitting in one place with metal /plastic/ rubber shavings thrown all over it, get some tires shine and put up many pics. I don't have a MSD yet so can't really take it out and ride... But did a sound test today... And wow. Awesome


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Jealous I am


----------



## 88rxn/a

Awesome way to spend $1500!

Looks great so far!


*EDIT*
$2500....Did not catch muzzy the first time...lol


----------



## Sanative

I've saved about $1000 by deal hunting. O2 bung plugs in... Pics later today


----------



## 88rxn/a

I hear ya, i do the same thing.


----------



## Sanative

Okay scratch on pics yesterday lol. I went ahead and took something off to get it powdercoated lime green. And I'll let y'all figure out what it is haha
It prevents me from putting the rear plastic on until it's done.... Soooooo
Ill have this thing ready by June 1st.... Hopefully assembled before then


----------



## 05_brute

Nice bike man! I just got my lime green plastic ordered this week also. I just wish i had enough mud holes to justify putting laws on it. I am going with bighorns since i trail ride and hunt with this bike.


----------



## Sanative

Thanks guys. Guess I can't delay any longer lol

Powered rear frame piece or whatever 














































Fan switch. Switch lights up green when turned on. Hooked to 12v


----------



## bruteforce3

Clean brute


----------



## Sanative

Thanks!


----------



## brutemike

Great work bud.


----------



## Sanative

Thanks guys. Update... 
First ride:broken tie rod and left front hub.
Second ride: nothing
Third ride (marengo) : fan switch and tie rod end. 

Belt was slipping some so got the VFJ stage 3. Back in today and took it out and it's a whole different beast. Video here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuRea7kh5n0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sanative

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuRea7kh5n0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sanative

Bike may be for sale soon
215.miles/47ish hrs.
2011
Soon to have fresh FCP rebuild with HC pistons
Lime green plastics
Green leds
Muzzy super pros 
MSD
VFJ STG III #1/#3 springs
3" center snorkels
Radiator racked
Powdered rear frame piece (lime) 
2012 seal upgrade
Fan switch
28/11/14 Outlaw 2's
14" black HD's
ASR Pro X tie rods and ends


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Awesome! Why you fix and sell all these brutes? Lol. My friends dad has your old one. The one he got that was stock with lime green plastics, he put 29.5s on it, and a HL radiator should it looks really good. I've only seen it like twice though.


----------



## Sanative

mud PRO 700* said:


> Awesome! Why you fix and sell all these brutes? Lol. My friends dad has your old one. The one he got that was stock with lime green plastics, he put 29.5s on it, and a HL radiator should it looks really good. I've only seen it like twice though.


Man I miss that bike. How many miles are on it? I've just got this one all fixed up and the engine crapped out so I will probably sell it after that. Also trying to get into another truck


----------



## Sanative

so i just now am getting the money to have it rebuilt. I still dont know the cause of the engine knocking then locking up... never sunk, ran low on oil, or overheated...

Anyways i got the engine out today, it will be at FCP tomorrow, will be an 840 when i get it back! when it gets back no more mud riding. it will be used on fast trails and deep water. no heavy mud. sucks that the engine just crapped out with 200 miles... oh well


----------



## team_mudnut

First thing I would do when I got it back would be throw them fram oil filters in the trash. They are bad to collapse and come apart blocking oil passages. These brutes have alot of oil presure. I only run filters with metal end caps. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sanative

team_mudnut said:


> First thing I would do when I got it back would be throw them fram oil filters in the trash. They are bad to collapse and come apart blocking oil passages. These brutes have alot of oil presure. I only run filters with metal end caps. Just my opinion.


Oh yeah I DO NOT use Fram. Lol. That was a filter I was using during the flushing process


----------



## Codeman350ss

Still looks good even torn down.....how do you like the muzzy duals? Is it worth the $$$.


----------



## Sanative

Codeman350ss said:


> Still looks good even torn down.....how do you like the muzzy duals? Is it worth the $$$.


I love them, but I never had the single muzzy so nothing to really compare to. They get a lot of attention Lol. I have the polished ones, they sure look good but man are they hard to keep shining


----------



## Codeman350ss

Heard that....My HMF has a crack in the pipe right where the muffler goes on so I will soon be in the market for something. Just gotta let go of some of that $$ lol.


----------



## Sanative

Codeman350ss said:


> Heard that....My HMF has a crack in the pipe right where the muffler goes on so I will soon be in the market for something. Just gotta let go of some of that $$ lol.


It sounds much better than the hmf.... I had one on my old brute


----------



## Codeman350ss

Yea. My HMF hasn't done anything but get louder. Every ride I go on it gets louder and louder. I tried listening to a few sound clips of the muzzy and from what I can tell they have a deep sound and not that loud popping like an HMF (or at least what mine has now). That's also just a video and I'm sure they sound different in person. I'll try to keep my eyes one for one that has the duals on it so I can hear it.


----------



## Sanative

Codeman350ss said:


> Yea. My HMF hasn't done anything but get louder. Every ride I go on it gets louder and louder. I tried listening to a few sound clips of the muzzy and from what I can tell they have a deep sound and not that loud popping like an HMF (or at least what mine has now). That's also just a video and I'm sure they sound different in person. I'll try to keep my eyes one for one that has the duals on it so I can hear it.


Well mine was a super deep loud sound until it got wet. It isn't popping but it is quite raspy and loud. I like it though


----------



## Sanative

Engine has been with FCP for a few weeks now, ready to be on an 840


----------



## adamwedge

Hoss. Keep us updated! Clean bike man.


----------



## Sanative

adamwedge said:


> Hoss. Keep us updated! Clean bike man.


Will do and thanks man. I'll be beefing some things up and I'll be at the opening of muddy bottom atv park


----------



## adamwedge

What are you beefing up? I've been thinking about making "anti flex" plates for the rear knuckles.


----------



## 8earhunter

How do you wreck a motor in 215 miles? Many guys I run with have 5000+ miles on the stock motor and none of them cut the bikes any slack. Seems to be a ongoing theme on MIB.


----------



## Sanative

adamwedge said:


> What are you beefing up? I've been thinking about making "anti flex" plates for the rear knuckles.


Well, really I meant replacing little things that need replacing. That sounds like a good idea 







Big Rig said:


> How do you wreck a motor in 215 miles? Many guys I run with have 5000+ miles on the stock motor and none of them cut the bikes any slack. Seems to be a ongoing theme on MIB.


Really man if you said you'd give me $1000 to tell you how it went out I couldn't tell you. Did not sink it, did not overheat it, and did not run it low on oil. I bought it new. As soon as I got it back from the dealer for "free warranty work" that they ended up charging $400 for, it had 5 more miles, a charge for 3 quarts of oil, and a low end knock. Then it spun and locked up. Dealer swears they didn't ride it because the ticket Says 208 miles..... Yeah but it had 203 when I left it????


----------



## Sanative

Still waiting on my engine back, wondering if anyone would *maybe* be interested in buying the bike. This is if I can't afford it when the time comes. It has 213 miles and around 40 hours, FCP 840, Catch can, VFJ Stg3 clutch #1/#3 Springs, dual muzzy super pros, MSD, 3" intake snorkel, 2" CVT, custom shift Knob, green LEDs in running lights, fan switch, powder coated rear rack mount, 28/11/14 OL2 on all 4 corners, Lime green plastics, ASR ProX Tie rods. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss

Let's trade exhaust lol


----------



## Sanative

Codeman350ss said:


> Let's trade exhaust lol


Haha noooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

Well im kind of in a situation and i dont really know what to do. Flynt (FCP) has had my engine and $2500 since the middle of March. I was promised that my bike would be tuned and ready to go by muddy bottoms. Well that obviously didn't happen and now i cant even get them to answer the phone... I mean i would like to hear an update now that it has been almost 3 months or so


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dang man, I hate to hear that. Keep us posted on your progress. I heard Flynt opened a new shop, I haven't seen it. I hope you hear from him soon.


----------



## Sanative

2010Bruterider said:


> Dang man, I hate to hear that. Keep us posted on your progress. I heard Flynt opened a new shop, I haven't seen it. I hope you hear from him soon.


yeah i hope to hear from him too... he's been ignoring my calls..


----------



## Sanative

Still no word. Bike has been sitting up for a year now with the engine being built the last 5 months.... Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

what you want for the brute when you get it back together


----------



## Sanative

Okay so I never really thought I would sell this after the time and money I've put into it but I have other priorities. It's a 2011, I bought it brand new with 13 miles as a leftover in April 2013. I drove it lightly until 80 or so miles, changed all fluids, then set it up on jack stands and ripped most all parts off to begin building it. Here is what it is

2011
2012 seal kit 
213 miles
43 hours 
840 in the process of being built by FCP 
Lime green plastics
Muzzy super pro dual exhaust
MSD charge tuner
3" intake/ 2" CVT snorkels I built
VFJ Stage iii with #1 & #3 Springs
28/11/14 OL2's with black HD3's (stock tires and wheels included) 
Fan switch
Homemade radiator relocation (super strong) 
Green LED's in headlights
Rear frame piece powder coated lime green
ASR Pro x tie rods
One rhino axle on the front left (boot ripped one time on stock axle, didn't know, it ruined, figured I'd buy a new one) 
Catch can 
ODI grips

I've only been on a handful of rides on this thing, most of the riding was Street riding. Honestly I have counted 5 times that I trailered it somewhere and rode it. I have around $14,000 in this thing so I know I'm taking a huge loss. This is a good chance to get a brute ready for anything that's also basically new. I've never ran it low on oil, rolled, or sunk the bike. A dealer had it for a week to install the seal kit, when I got it back it had 5 more miles and was knocking like crazy, when I went to them they denied they drove it. Odometer doesn't really lie and they charged for 4.5 quarts of oil when it only takes around 2. I feel like they did wheelies and burnt the oil out of it, engines don't just start knocking, especially with only 200 miles. This is why it is being built to an 840. I figured I'd let FCP do it so it'd be good. The engine is not even complete yet, so it will be like a brand new bike to whoever buys it. I'm asking $8,500 OBO. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

Still for sale but haven't heard from Flynt.... Going on 7 months of him having my engine... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

I've had the bike back for a bit now, just got back from mud nationals and it was a blast. 840 is doing great. Didn't use a drop of oil at mud nats. Got a little hot and melted the plastics, I think I need to adjust the muzzys some.


----------

